# Sage & Pomegranite Soap



## dOttY (Jan 29, 2012)

Firstly, I apologize for posting pics of my soap too often!   

BUT....!   I really have to share this one.  I would have to say that this is probably close to being my all time favourite soap I've made so far!

The fragrance is "Sage & Pomegranate"....

....

(excuse the low lighting and dull pics, but it's been raining for what seems like weeks here! )


----------



## Cirafly24 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, they look great! How did you do the swirl like that, it looks awesome


----------



## Relle (Jan 29, 2012)

Great soap Dotty, I'd be proud too, the colours match up well with the scent. Is it the NCS one you bought ?


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 29, 2012)

Wowee, that is gorgeous!  I think I would hoard those bars forever.  I love looking at soap pics and always hope there are more.  So please keep posting yours!


----------



## giantolive (Jan 29, 2012)

Your soaps are amazing! 

Love the color combination, and especially lovin' that green.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 29, 2012)

Gorgeous. The swirl in the middle reminds me of Sanskrit. Any chance you'd share how you did it? You know, imitation being the sincerest form of flattery and all that?


----------



## kerzuke (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow,

Really awsome soap!

can you tell us how you managed to do those swirls, soo cool! 

Please, releave us your secret technique (a)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 29, 2012)

I can never see to much soap porn ... and this soap looks divine!

Fantastic!!!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, that is AMAZING!

How'd you do that?  Looks like a variation on a mantra swirl.  I'm trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dotty, those are amazing.  I too would love to know how you are doing this swirl.  I'm guessing coathanger for the black and white, but the "dips" of black into the green (without any black swirling in the green) has me stumped.  

I hope you're willing to share, but certainly understand if it's proprietary.


----------



## maya (Jan 29, 2012)

those are loverly. and you do not overshare you soaps. i love looking at them.


----------



## semplice (Jan 29, 2012)

Very lovely soaps!!


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can never post too many pics!  Post away 

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that soap.


----------



## Sweet T (Jan 29, 2012)

My mouth is literally hanging open.  I am in LOVE with your soaps!

Dotty, you are a soap Goddess <3


----------



## ToniD (Jan 29, 2012)

Very lovely, great colors and swirls.    Always fun to see pics!


----------



## Bama (Jan 29, 2012)

Fantastic. You did great.


----------



## TheSoapSmith (Jan 29, 2012)

you should really tell us how you did that.  your soap looks absolutly awesome.  As Dragonkaz said definetly soap porn


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow that is stunning, I can only dream of making soap like this


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful!  Love the green, love the swirl, love the top!!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW  :shock: They are absolutely gorgeous!! I can easily see why you would be proud of them. Very, very pretty!!


----------



## myhnabird (Jan 30, 2012)

That is some seriously beautiful soap!
Mary (green with envy)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2012)

Amazing soaps. Those swirls are to die for....I have a serious case of swirl envy..!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Unbelievable, dOttY!

Too many pics- NO WAY please keep posting, your soaps are so inspirational. Those look absolutely gorgeous and I'd be **** proud if I made them..wish I did    

Beautiful colors and design, the tops look like clouds!

*I'M NOT WORTHY, I'M NOT WORTHY!


----------



## Francis (Feb 2, 2012)

Please, please, please don't apologize for posting photos of your beautiful soaps. As far as I am concerned, I want you to post pictures of your soaps everyday!   They are absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## llineb (Feb 3, 2012)

Please don't stop posting pics...they are very inspirational!
I love that green color!


----------



## dOttY (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  Thanks guys, the feedback is very kind, and much appreciated.

Relle, this fragrance is from NCS, and glorious.  I think you've commented in a thread about FOs, and this one in particular, so I bought it under your recommendation   Thank you! 

Ok, how did I do this?  Honestly, I had this idea in my mind, and kinda fluked it.  When I finished pouring the soap into the mould, I was 98% certain it would be a visual dud.  Little did I know!  I think it's my fav so far.

I made my batch of soap batter, halved it and then took roughly one third of the amount from one of the halves.  I coloured the most batter with Green Oxide, the least amount with Black Oxide and the other I left natural.

Pouring at a medium trace, I poured the green, then I put the black down, pouring at varying heights.  I then finished off with the white/natural.  I got my trusty coathanger, and did a few swirls/scoops, but not going too deep to push into the green.  

Really I didn't know how this would turn out.  It was a lot of guess work, and good luck!  By the time I put the mould into the fridge, I had written the whole batch off!  

I don't know if I should tempt fate and try it again, with a different FO and a colour scheme.

So, I hope this helps Guys


----------



## JaimeC (Feb 4, 2012)

You should absolutely try this again! Only this time, set up a video camera so we can watch! hehehe The effect is truly stunning, STUNNING!


----------



## Crafty Rose (Feb 4, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Wowee, that is gorgeous!  I think I would hoard those bars forever.  I love looking at soap pics and always hope there are more.  So please keep posting yours!



I love looking at them too, one day I will make pretty soap.


----------



## brewsie (Feb 5, 2012)

i know im late to the game but im cruising the photo gallery, and i just want to say this is really pretty. great job!


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

These are awesome!


----------

